# Transonic not fast enough!



## Jwiffle

I have ordered a Transonic 1.3. Originally slated to be available in August, they're now telling me November. The wait is killing me!

It'll be worth the wait, I'm sure.


----------



## bungis

Where did you order from?

I just talked to my local LBS about ordering the 1.3 and they said January roughly. Apparently all the high end carbon bikes from the big boys (above Shimano 105) come on the same boat from Taiwan they said.


----------



## Jwiffle

bungis said:


> Where did you order from?
> 
> I just talked to my local LBS about ordering the 1.3 and they said January roughly. Apparently all the high end carbon bikes from the big boys (above Shimano 105) come on the same boat from Taiwan they said.


I've employee purchased it (I own a shop that sells Fuji). Wouldn't surprise that two days later they're saying January! Arrg! Hopefully, the Jan date just means Nov arrivals are all spoken for already.


----------



## Mr645

What's the big deal with the Transonic? Net App is still using mostly the Altamira frame. Or go to Performance and buy the SST for aero work and return it for a Transonic when the arrive. You have a year


----------



## bungis

Mr645 said:


> What's the big deal with the Transonic?


My thoughts:



Very low priced. The one I'm interested in (1.3) is only $4700 MSRP but has full Dura-Ace 9000, medium-high(?) spec carbon layup, carbon bars, and decent $1100(?) wheelset.
It's pretty much a direct replacement of the SST with the same stiffness but much more aero. Free energy.
Extremely impressed with the sober marketing and candid design philosophy. It's a blend of optimal stiffness, aero, and user friendliness.
One of the newest aero frame designs on the market.


----------



## Mr645

I was wondering why the SST stays in the line up for 2015


----------



## Jwiffle

Mr645 said:


> What's the big deal with the Transonic? Net App is still using mostly the Altamira frame. Or go to Performance and buy the SST for aero work and return it for a Transonic when the arrive. You have a year


I'd like an aero bike, and no other manufacturer I sell has one. Price is also excellent on the transonic. As for buying an SST at performance and returning it, that would just be wrong.


Mr645 said:


> I was wondering why the SST stays in the line up for 2015


I'm not sure why, either


----------



## 06SpiceRed

I too have a 1.3 on its way! (EP price as well  )

Yikes.....I think I need to figure out how to get rid of a bike to make room....Nah ill keep adding instead.


----------



## bungis

The fit geometry is slightly different to the SST or maybe they wanted some overlap until the Transonic arrives? Consumers who just don't like Aero frames? Graceful phase out?

Edit: BTW, I did a crude job of removing the rim decals, looks much better IMO:


----------



## Bee-an-key

Heard that it fits bigger tires too, nice versatility compared to many of the aero frames out there.


----------



## Jwiffle

It has finally arrived! I'll post pics and initial impressions soon as I build it up.


----------



## Rashadabd

This seems like one of the best values in the industry by a long shot. I can't wait to hear your thoughts and see your pics Jwiffle. I am completely intrigued by the 2.3 and and 2.7, but they won't be available locally until like March or so. It might be worth the wait though.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asWOkkCKjqo


----------



## Jwiffle

Rashadabd said:


> This seems like one of the best values in the industry by a long shot. I can't wait to hear your thoughts and see your pics Jwiffle. I am completely intrigued by the 2.3 and and 2.7, but they won't be available locally until like March or so. It might be worth the wait though....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asWOkkCKjqo


If your shop happened to preorder the 2.9, that is a super value...over $100 less than 2.7 with similar spec. But were only available as preseason order, can no longer order them.


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> If your shop happened to preorder the 2.9, that is a super value...over $100 less than 2.7 with similar spec. But were only available as preseason order, can no longer order them.


I called yesterday and they didn't. I think the 2.3 is the way I would like to go anyway. I can get an Ultegra 6800 equipped bike for $2200 with the discount they currently have going. That's just a great value. I can't wait to hear your ride review. I am going out to a couple of shops tomorrow to check them out.


----------



## Jwiffle

Rashadabd said:


> I called yesterday and they didn't. I think the 2.3 is they way I would like to go anyway. I can get an Ultegra 6800 equipped bike for $2200 with the discount they currently have going. That's just a great value. I can't wait to hear your ride review. I am going out to a couple of shops tomorrow to check them out.


Yeah, the transonics are at unbelievable prices. The 2.3 will be an excellent ride. I'll hav to wait until Monday to finish assembling mine...converting to tubeless, but need to order longer valves.


----------



## Rashadabd

Went by a local Performance Bike today. The other close Fuji shop was closed unfortunately (I'm not a huge Performance Bike fan). I also talked to the manager at another Performance about 30 minutes away. Neither Performace had any Transonics in stock, but they are basically letting people order a Transonic and return it with no penalty if they don't like it under the circumstances (since you can't really test ride the bike before placing an order). I did get the chance to check sizing and feel the weight difference between Fuji's C10 and C5 carbon while checking out two SST bikes and a Gran fondo. I'm torn between the idea of building up a SL frameset with Ultegra and an affordable set of wheels vs. getting the 2.3 and a nicer set of wheels. The shop I was at also had some CRAZY deals going for SSTs, Altamiras, and Gran Fondos. Kind of leaning toward the Transonic SL frameset after today, but we'll see.


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> Yeah, the transonics are at unbelievable prices. The 2.3 will be an excellent ride. I'll hav to wait until Monday to finish assembling mine...converting to tubeless, but need to order longer valves.


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Rashadabd

I did the math after my shop visit and it looks like I could actually build a Transonic SL from the frameset for pretty much the same price as buying a 2.3 with nicer wheels (like Reynolds Attack or Assault SLG wheels or Zipp 202s). It would mean I would have to ride a cheaper/value wheelset for a season or so before relegating them to training/foul weather duty, but I am kind of feeling like that may be the best way to go. The Fuji C10 carbon felt considerably lighter and nicer than the C5 in my opinion. Here's what I am thinking as of right now (I am extremely excited by the possibility of building a stiff, but comfortable high modulus carbon road bike with room for wide tires at this price):

2015 Fuji Transonic Build Options

Build Option 1:

•	2015 Fuji Transonic SL Frameset -$1899
•	Shimano Ultegra 6800 Groupset -$621-$700 (online shops and/or eBay)
•	Fizik, 3T, Deda, or Ritchey alloy cockpit (stem and handlebars)- $150-$200 (online shops, eBay, etc.)
•	Deda Alloy 30mm, Zipp 30, Fulcrum Racing Quattro, or Mavic Cosmic Elite S or similar wheels-($550-$700)
•	Specialized Toupe’ Expert Saddle- $130



Build Option 2:

•	2015 Fuji Transonic 2.3- $2300
•	Reynolds Attack or Assault SLG wheels- $1300-$1600 (online shops, eBay, etc.).


----------



## Jwiffle

Rashadabd said:


> I did the math after my shop visit and it looks like I could actually build a Transonic SL from the frameset for pretty much the same price as buying a 2.3 with nicer wheels (like Reynolds Attack or Assault SLG wheels or Zipp 202s). It would mean I would have to ride a cheaper/value wheelset for a season or so before relegating them to training/foul weather duty, but I am kind of feeling like that may be the best way to go. The Fuji C10 carbon felt considerable lighter and nicer than the C5 in my opinion. Here's what I am thinking as of right now (I am extremely excited by the possibility of building a stiff, but comfortable high modulus carbon road bike with room for wide tires at this price):
> 
> 2015 Fuji Transonic Build Options
> 
> Build Option 1:
> 
> •2015 Fuji Transonic SL Frameset -$1899
> •Shimano Ultegra 6800 Groupset -$621-$700 (online shops and/or eBay)
> •Fizik, 3T, Deda, or Ritchey alloy cockpit (stem and handlebars)- $150-$200 (online shops, eBay, etc.)
> •Deda Alloy 30mm, Zipp 30, Fulcrum Racing Quattro, or Mavic Cosmic Elite S or similar wheels-($550-$700)
> •Specialized Toupe’ Expert Saddle- $130
> 
> 
> 
> Build Option 2:
> 
> •2015 Fuji Transonic 2.3- $2300
> •Reynolds Attack or Assault SLG wheels- $1300-$1600 (online shops, eBay, etc.).


I'd go with option 1. After reading what you wrote, you will always be wishing you got the higher level frame. If you go with option 2, it will burn a hole in your brain until you sell it to upgrade. That will burn a bigger hole in your wallet.


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> I'd go with option 1. After reading what you wrote, you will always be wishing you got the higher level frame. If you go with option 2, it will burn a hole in your brain until you sell it to upgrade. That will burn a bigger hole in your wallet.


I have gone back and forth a few times, but I think you are absolutely right in the end. This is like my only chance to get a frameset of this quality at a price I can actually afford. Every other frame in this price range is second or third tier carbon (which is part of what has prevented me from making a purchase before now). I can live with the cheaper wheels for a while, particularly given that Zipp 101s are the nicest wheels I have ever owned and those babies rode just fine on all kinds of rides in all kinds of conditions, including some huge climbs and plenty of fast group rides. The Zipp 30s I mentioned replace the Zipp 101s and there are also plenty Zipp 101s still on the market for relatively cheap. Ultimately, I really want that frame and can't believe I can get it for $1899. Now, to see how long it will take to get it in.... How's your build going?


----------



## Jwiffle

Build got sidetracked...so far only as far as taking the wheels out and trading the 11-25 cassette for an 11-28. I weighed the wheels with everything off...they were 200 grams over claimed weight-which I expected, as others had already said theirs were heavier than claimed. I think they made a typo on the claimed weight, because the claimed weight is almost ridiculously low for these style of wheels. Otherwise the wheels seem nice. They do have some funky nipples, take a hex driver to turn the nipples.


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> Build got sidetracked...so far only as far as taking the wheels out and trading the 11-25 cassette for an 11-28. I weighed the wheels with everything off...they were 200 grams over claimed weight-which I expected, as others had already said theirs were heavier than claimed. I think they made a typo on the claimed weight, because the claimed weight is almost ridiculously low for these style of wheels. Otherwise the wheels seem nice. They do have some funky nipples, take a hex driver to turn the nipples.


When it comes to wheels, I always feel like 1650g or less is more than fine unless you are a true weight weenie. To reduce wheel weight from 1600g or so to 1400g or less usually means you are doubling or tripling the price (or more) and you are really only talking about 1/2 pound out on the road. Most of us wouldn't even feel the difference. I typically don't sweat wheel weight until it's 1700-1800g and even then, I have to question whether I can even tell the difference. Plus, there are cheaper places to cut 1/2 to one pound off a bike (and a completely free place where we all can typically stand to cut 10-15lbs--our bodies).


----------



## Jwiffle

So I finally got her built up. The bike looks fast just sitting there!

Anyway, I started with the wheels. I like that these aero wheels have an alloy brake track; I do too much mountain climbing and descending to go with full carbon wheels. The carbon is basically a fairing, thin and pliable. But they should do the job providing an aero benefit on the flats. Was a little disappointed that they were 200 grams over claimed weight: claimed weight is 1631g for the set; these measured 1835g (everthing off, including cassette, rim strips, and skewers). I did convert the wheels to tubeless with some IRC formula Light tubeless tires, Stan's yellow tape, and Orange Seal valves. They converted very easily, though the tires were a little difficult to mount. Haven't used IRC tires on the road before, so we'll see how they do. The other mod I did to the wheels was install an 11-28 cassette. I like to climb the steep mountains, and 25t as the largest cog just doesn't cut it as I like to keep a high cadence. Between tubeless and the larger spread cassette, the wheels weighed in about 15 g over stock (although I probably put more sealant in than I needed to). The last thing to note about the wheels is that they are marked not to hang from a storage hook. That's how I store my bikes, so I guess I'll have to find a spot on the floor for this one. I imagine that in reality, the wheels would be fine, but maybe the carbon fairing is really that fragile?









The rest of the build was pretty straightforward, with some new things for me. I'd not had the opportunity to install Shimano's direct mount brakes before; I had to go to Shimano's site to figure out easiest way to install them (I thought you took out the plastic holder and spring before attaching it to the fork - no, you get it screwed partly on, then detach those). Fuji also included every single part that came with the components - like the plastic holder and spring for the rear brake even though it was already on. They confused me at first until I picked up the front brake and found them on there; realized they are for storage of the brake (and install). Should you wish to go Di2 in the future, they include the plastic adapters to hold the internal seat tube battery. I've only had experience with external batteries on Di2 bikes, so I had to call Fuji to find out what those parts were.

There are some nice touches Fuji took forethought on. The integrated chain catcher on the frame is nice - sleeker and lighter than most aftermarket chain catchers. And it's attached to the frame. I've used ones that attach to the front derailleur, and they are always a little annoying, because for whatever reason, whenever I've gone to tighten down, the derailleur ends up moving. Usually takes a few tries to get it right. No probs with the setup on this bike. Jagwire inline barrel adjusters are stock on the bike, which are nice for making adjustments on the fly. The cables also feature some housing covers to help mitigate rubbing of the paint from cable housing rub around the head tube.

Other than that, nothing really different about how the bike built up. Final weight of the bike was 16.4 lbs, a quarter pound over the claimed weight (this is without pedals, etc). My bike is a size 58, though, and so the weight is close enough, especially considering the wheels were 1/2 pound heavier than claimed. Overall, with pedals, garmin, bottle cages, etc., the bike sits at a very respectable 17.16 lbs.









Now, if only I can get a chance to ride it! (It has, of course, snowed today, so no riding it for at least a few days; I have other bikes for the snow).


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> So I finally got her built up. The bike looks fast just sitting there!
> 
> Anyway, I started with the wheels. I like that these aero wheels have an alloy brake track; I do too much mountain climbing and descending to go with full carbon wheels. The carbon is basically a fairing, thin and pliable. But they should do the job providing an aero benefit on the flats. Was a little disappointed that they were 200 grams over claimed weight: claimed weight is 1631g for the set; these measured 1835g (everthing off, including cassette, rim strips, and skewers). I did convert the wheels to tubeless with some IRC formula Light tubeless tires, Stan's yellow tape, and Orange Seal valves. They converted very easily, though the tires were a little difficult to mount. Haven't used IRC tires on the road before, so we'll see how they do. The other mod I did to the wheels was install an 11-28 cassette. I like to climb the steep mountains, and 25t as the largest cog just doesn't cut it as I like to keep a high cadence. Between tubeless and the larger spread cassette, the wheels weighed in about 15 g over stock (although I probably put more sealant in than I needed to). The last thing to note about the wheels is that they are marked not to hang from a storage hook. That's how I store my bikes, so I guess I'll have to find a spot on the floor for this one. I imagine that in reality, the wheels would be fine, but maybe the carbon fairing is really that fragile?
> 
> View attachment 302875
> 
> 
> The rest of the build was pretty straightforward, with some new things for me. I'd not had the opportunity to install Shimano's direct mount brakes before; I had to go to Shimano's site to figure out easiest way to install them (I thought you took out the plastic holder and spring before attaching it to the fork - no, you get it screwed partly on, then detach those). Fuji also included every single part that came with the components - like the plastic holder and spring for the rear brake even though it was already on. They confused me at first until I picked up the front brake and found them on there; realized they are for storage of the brake (and install). Should you wish to go Di2 in the future, they include the plastic adapters to hold the internal seat tube battery. I've only had experience with external batteries on Di2 bikes, so I had to call Fuji to find out what those parts were.
> 
> There are some nice touches Fuji took forethought on. The integrated chain catcher on the frame is nice - sleeker and lighter than most aftermarket chain catchers. And it's attached to the frame. I've used ones that attach to the front derailleur, and they are always a little annoying, because for whatever reason, whenever I've gone to tighten down, the derailleur ends up moving. Usually takes a few tries to get it right. No probs with the setup on this bike. Jagwire inline barrel adjusters are stock on the bike, which are nice for making adjustments on the fly. The cables also feature some housing covers to help mitigate rubbing of the paint from cable housing rub around the head tube.
> 
> Other than that, nothing really different about how the bike built up. Final weight of the bike was 16.4 lbs, a quarter pound over the claimed weight (this is without pedals, etc). My bike is a size 58, though, and so the weight is close enough, especially considering the wheels were 1/2 pound heavier than claimed. Overall, with pedals, garmin, bottle cages, etc., the bike sits at a very respectable 17.16 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 302877
> 
> 
> Now, if only I can get a chance to ride it! (It has, of course, snowed today, so no riding it for at least a few days; I have other bikes for the snow).


Congrats, it looks good and I think you made some good choices on your build. Wheels can always be upgraded, so I wouldn't sweat the weight too much. Technology continuosly improves, which means you will probably be interested in a different wheelset in due time. Those would be a great set of back-up wheels if you decide to upgrade down the road anyway and are more than fine to start with now. I am happy for you man. 

I got some disaappointing news today. All 3 of the Fuji shops within a half hour of where I live now (Atlanta) all said that they cannot tell me when framesets will be available in America. Information suggesting they are available or will be soon was on vendor sites a few days or so ago, but is now gone. It just says accepting back orders. My other bikes I selected this one over were the Specialized Tarmac Sport SL4, the Lapierre Xelius, the Scott Addict 30, Trek Emonda SL, and the Norco Tactic. I guess I could go with one of those, but I really kind of had my heart set on building one of these up from the Transonic SL frameset at this point. I do really like the Addict as well, but it's not the same kind of value that Transonic is price wise. Starting to reconsider going with the 2.3 again, it looks like that one might be available (at least it's on Performance's site. None of the 105 equipped bikes or the frameset are anymore). I guess my other option is that I could spend the next month or two acquiring my components and wheels and hope the framesets are available at that point (I have identified some _amazing_ deals out there). My concern is that I do that and then find out that the Transonic framesets won't be available for months and months. .....


----------



## Rashadabd

I am looking forward to your first ride review btw... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jwiffle

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats, it looks good and I think you made some good choices on your build. Wheels can always be upgraded, so I wouldn't sweat the weight too much. Technology continuosly improves, which means you will probably be interested in a different wheelset in due time. Those would be a great set of back-up wheels if you decide to upgrade down the road anyway and are more than fine to start with now. I am happy for you man.
> 
> I got some disaappointing news today. All 3 of the Fuji shops within a half hour of where I live now (Atlanta) all said that they cannot tell me when framesets will be available in America. Information suggesting they are available or will be soon was on vendor sites a few days or so ago, but is now gone. It just says accepting back orders. My other bikes I selected this one over were the Specialized Tarmac Sport SL4, the Lapierre Xelius, the Scott Addict 30, Trek Emonda SL, and the Norco Tactic. I guess I could go with one of those, but I really kind of had my heart set on building one of these up from the Transonic SL frameset at this point. I do really like the Addict as well, but it's not the same kind of value that Transonic is price wise. Starting to reconsider going with the 2.3 again, it looks like that one might be available (at least it's on Performance's site. None of the 105 equipped bikes or the frameset are anymore). I guess my other option is that I could spend the next month or two acquiring my components and wheels and hope the framesets are available at that point (I have identified some _amazing_ deals out there). My concern is that I do that and then find out that the Transonic framesets won't be available for months and months. .....


Yeah, I had to wait quite a while. Looking at Fuji's stock now on the dealer site...they have the 1.1s, a couple 1.3s, most sizes 2.1s, and a couple sizes 2.7 with more 2.7 due beginning of February. I don't see when frame sets are due, would have to call.

I'll give a ride report soon as the snow is gone!


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> Yeah, I had to wait quite a while. Looking at Fuji's stock now on the dealer site...they have the 1.1s, a couple 1.3s, most sizes 2.1s, and a couple sizes 2.7 with more 2.7 due beginning of February. I don't see when frame sets are due, would have to call.
> 
> I'll give a ride report soon as the snow is gone!


Cool. Oh really.... (on the availability of the 2.7). The 2.7's aren't on the performance site anymore. Maybe I will just go that route and get some lighter wheels (Cero or Reynolds), a lighter cockpit (Zipp or Ritchey), and a lighter crankset (not sure which one yet). So long as I build a bike that is around 16 or so pounds, I don't care. I might be able to get there with the 2.7 because it would leave me so much cash to play with on the component and wheels side.

I could pursue things like these (which I can get at a discount price at a few places):

Cero AR30 wheelset review - Cycling Weekly (1400g for $600)

wiggle.com | Reynolds Attack Carbon Clincher Wheelset | Road Race Wheels

Ultimate Control: The Ritchey Cockpit ? Peloton

Zipp Alloy Just Got A Redesign ? Peloton

Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Bars | Service Course 80

Specialized Bicycle Components

It could be a really nice bike if the 2.7 frameset is a solid ride and it wouldn't destroy my budget or marriage (it does kind of bug me that I can't test ride it first though). Any thoughts???


----------



## Jwiffle

Rashadabd said:


> Cool. Oh really.... (on the availability of the 2.7). The 2.7's aren't on the performance site anymore. Maybe I will just go that route and get some lighter wheels (Cero or Reynolds), a lighter cockpit (Zipp or Ritchey), and a lighter crankset (not sure which one yet). So long as I build a bike that is around 16 or so pounds, I don't care. I might be able to get there with the 2.7 because it would leave me so much cash to play with on the component and wheels side.
> 
> I could pursue things like these (which I can get at a discount price at a few places):
> 
> Cero AR30 wheelset review - Cycling Weekly (1400g for $600)
> 
> wiggle.com | Reynolds Attack Carbon Clincher Wheelset | Road Race Wheels
> 
> Ultimate Control: The Ritchey Cockpit ? Peloton
> 
> Zipp Alloy Just Got A Redesign ? Peloton
> 
> Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Bars | Service Course 80
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> It could be a really nice bike if the 2.7 frameset is a solid ride and it wouldn't destroy my budget or marriage (it does kind of bug me that I can't test ride it first though). Any thoughts???


Sounds like it could be a good plan.

As for test riding before purchasing, I can't remember the last time I rode a bike before purchasing. I know the geo I'm looking for. And I don't always need to compare bikes; if a bike has the features I want and gets decent reviews, I'll experiment. 'Course owning a shop now can make doing so a little easier.


----------



## Jwiffle

So I've managed to get one ride in on the bike a few days ago. Not enough to give a full ride report, but a first impression, anyway. Before even riding it, I knew the 120mm stem would be too long. 100mm on order, but wanted to ride it anyway. Definitely too long with 120mm stem for me. I was too stretched and the steering felt a little vague. I have since put the 100mm stem on, but haven't had a chance to ride it. Just around the shop, though, it feels like it will improve the ride for me, both in terms of reach and steering.

The bike feels fast, but I've been riding my 30+ lb commuter bike the last several months, so anything will feel fast! I'll find out when weather gets better if it's actually any faster than my previous bike, at least on flats. I did notice that the bike was very comfortable, in that it really sucked up road vibrations. Better damping than the TCR I had previously. Also, I was surprised that I felt very little of being pushed around in crosswinds with the aero frame and wheels. I had not ridden wheels with ad deep a profile, so I expected to find myself blown around in crosswinds. It was not particularly windy out, but there is always some wind around here. Think the aero wheels will help a lot in headwinds, and glad they seem like they won't hinder me in crosswinds.

I'll follow up in a month or two with a longer term review after I have some more rides on it. So far, I think it will be exactly what I wanted: light, comfortable, and an aero assistance on the flats compared to my previous bikes, without holding me back on the climbs.


----------



## Keoki

Really looking forward to your 2nd review.

I'm really surprised about the weight on your bike as my 2006 Fuji Team Pro (52cm) weights exactly 16 lbs with the saddle bag.


----------



## Jwiffle

Keoki said:


> Really looking forward to your 2nd review.
> 
> I'm really surprised about the weight on your bike as my 2006 Fuji Team Pro (52cm) weights exactly 16 lbs with the saddle bag.


I'm actually surprised your bike would be that light! Mainly, though, if the Transonic came with lightweight box rims instead of the aero rims it would be in at under 16lbs with pedals. And if it was 6cm smaller (mines a 58), it'd probably same a couple ounces, as well. The bike is in the ballpark of what I've had before, so I'm not worried about the weight. But I did put a shorter stem on it, saving 20 grams in the process, and put some lightweight skewers on it. It now weighs 16.71 pounds ready to roll.


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> So I've managed to get one ride in on the bike a few days ago. Not enough to give a full ride report, but a first impression, anyway. Before even riding it, I knew the 120mm stem would be too long. 100mm on order, but wanted to ride it anyway. Definitely too long with 120mm stem for me. I was too stretched and the steering felt a little vague. I have since put the 100mm stem on, but haven't had a chance to ride it. Just around the shop, though, it feels like it will improve the ride for me, both in terms of reach and steering.
> 
> The bike feels fast, but I've been riding my 30+ lb commuter bike the last several months, so anything will feel fast! I'll find out when weather gets better if it's actually any faster than my previous bike, at least on flats. I did notice that the bike was very comfortable, in that it really sucked up road vibrations. Better damping than the TCR I had previously. Also, I was surprised that I felt very little of being pushed around in crosswinds with the aero frame and wheels. I had not ridden wheels with ad deep a profile, so I expected to find myself blown around in crosswinds. It was not particularly windy out, but there is always some wind around here. Think the aero wheels will help a lot in headwinds, and glad they seem like they won't hinder me in crosswinds.
> 
> I'll follow up in a month or two with a longer term review after I have some more rides on it. So far, I think it will be exactly what I wanted: light, comfortable, and an aero assistance on the flats compared to my previous bikes, without holding me back on the climbs.


Glad to hear you at least got out and tried it. The Transonic, the Giant TCR Advanced (Pro probably), and the Specialized Tarmac are my finalists. I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on the TCR vs. the Transonic. Delivery dates are still weeks out for both the Fuji and the Giant bikes (14-15 weeks for the Giants and at least 3 to 4 for the Fuji). That's really what is keeping the Tarmac in play (it could be ordered pretty much immediately) because I really loved the ride (and the price) of TCR Advanced when I tested it and I am really intrigued by the Transonic (but nobody can tell me when I might be able to actually test ride one because they don't know what sizes they will get in February or March). I am looking forward to hearing more as well.


----------



## rteirish

here is my 2.3. love it so far, although I only have 20 miles on her. it still needs some adjusting


----------



## Jwiffle

Thought I'd give an update now that I've had a few more rides. The shorter stem did the trick for me as far as my reach. It made the steering more responsive for me, as well. It's been windy and cold, so haven't had any real direct comparisons on my usual routes to determine if the aeroness accounts for much, but it certainly doesn't feel like it hurts anything! Still surprised that I'm not pushed around more by side wind. Definitely get pushed around more than my previous standard tubed bikes with lower profile rims, but really not bad at all. Nothing to worry about, anyway. The bike is stiff and transfers power well up the climbs. Aero may not help much on climbs, but the bike is no slower up climbs than my previous bikes. 
I'm looking forward to setting some PRs this year, and this bike will certainly help me achieve them!


----------



## Rashadabd

I finally got to get my hands on Transonic for a test ride today. The local Performance got a 2.3 with Ultegra 6800 in stock in my size (S/M). They let me take it out for a decent amount of time on a loop that included 1 short punchy climb, lots of flats, and some rough roads as well. I did about 4 circuits alternating between all out sprinting efforts, out of the saddle climbing, and just cruising along. To sum up my feelings: I really, really liked it man. I enjoyed the ride more than I did on either the Venge or the Propel I tested before. This felt a little stiffer in the bottom bracket area and more comfortable all at the same time (go figure). I prefer Fuji's integrated brake system over what you find on the Felt or Giant aero bikes. I was also impressed to see how light it felt for an aero bike, how much clearance there is for wider tires, and completely blown away by the price ($2100 at my shop which is $200 less than MSRP). It's really great bike and the best product I have seen from Fuji.


----------



## Rashadabd

A post ride pic-

View attachment 304996
View attachment 304997


It doesn't do the bike justice at all. The 2.3 is really nice looking in person. Of course I would adjust the cockpit by flipping the stem and removing spacers, etc. if I pulled the trigger. I didn't have a fit done or anything before the test ride and was on my way to a movie, so I just wanted to get out as quickly as possible. It's easily my favorite aero road bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## Rashadabd

This is one with a nice set-up...

View attachment 304998


----------



## AlanE

I took delivery of a 2.3 last week & put 175 miles on it so far. By far and away the best aero road bike I've ridden. That being said, it's the only aero road bike I've ridden. Compared to what I've been riding for the past few years - a Trek 5200 and a SWorks CX with road tires, it's noticeably faster, lighter and stiffer. At this price point, and the fact that my favorite LBS is a Fuji dealer, I wasn't going to shop around and agonize over the decision. I've read up enough on the current aero offerings to conclude that the Transonic had what I was looking for. So after a satisfying test ride, I just pulled the trigger. I'm happy with it so far, but I've reached the rather depressing conclusion that a 30 MPH headwind is still a 30 MPH headwind, no matter how aero the bike is.


----------



## Rashadabd

AlanE said:


> I took delivery of a 2.3 last week & put 175 miles on it so far. By far and away the best aero road bike I've ridden. That being said, it's the only aero road bike I've ridden. Compared to what I've been riding for the past few years - a Trek 5200 and a SWorks CX with road tires, it's noticeably faster, lighter and stiffer. At this price point, and the fact that my favorite LBS is a Fuji dealer, I wasn't going to shop around and agonize over the decision. I've read up enough on the current aero offerings to conclude that the Transonic had what I was looking for. So after a satisfying test ride, I just pulled the trigger. I'm happy with it so far, but I've reached the rather depressing conclusion that a 30 MPH headwind is still a 30 MPH headwind, no matter how aero the bike is.


Lol, at least you are suffering on a nice bike. One thing I was not impressed with was the saddle. That thing was pretty uncomfortable (hard really). The wheels were better than I expected though.


----------



## AlanE

Rashadabd said:


> Lol, at least you are suffering on a nice bike. One thing I was not impressed with was the saddle. That thing was pretty uncomfortable (hard really). The wheels were better than I expected though.


Yeah, I don't care for the saddle either. But then again, none of my 4 other bikes have the saddle they originally came with. As far as the wheels go, I'll have to see how they hold up in the long run.


----------



## AlanE

I swapped the saddle with a Fizik from one of my other bikes and that vastly improved the comfort. The only issue I've had so far with the Transonic is that the seatpost tended to slip down a bit. I may need to exceed the recommended torque on the binder bolt.

I did a group ride with the usual cast of characters over the weekend and had no trouble keeping pace, until the end of the ride, when one of the guys, who usually fades toward the end, dropped the hammer and left us in the dust. He was riding a new Fuji Fran Fondo. Did I get the wrong Fuji?


----------



## Mr645

Make sure your fit is letting you get the best leverage and power to the bike, but other than that the difference between a Grand Fondo, Transonic or 50 other similar road bikes would not make any difference. Most likely he avoided the front and had spent less energy then normal during the ride and had more in reserves toward the end


----------



## Jwiffle

AlanE said:


> I swapped the saddle with a Fizik from one of my other bikes and that vastly improved the comfort. The only issue I've had so far with the Transonic is that the seatpost tended to slip down a bit. I may need to exceed the recommended torque on the bunder bolt.
> 
> I did a group ride with the usual cast of characters over the weekend and had no trouble keeping pace, until the end of the ride, when one of the guys, who usually fades toward the end, dropped the hammer and left us in the dust. He was riding a new Fuji Fran Fondo. Did I get the wrong Fuji?


Sounds like mr645 is right. You're friend on the gran fondo knew he usually faded, so was probably careful to avoid the front just to save his energy 
I've ridden the fondo. It's a great bike, but the transonic is the 'faster' bike. (All else being equal, between the aeroness of the bike and the more aero body position, particularly-not as upright as the fondo-you'd be faster on a transonic)


----------



## Jwiffle

I've been putting some good miles on the Transonic the past month. Best road bike I've had, bar none. I've gotten completely used to the handling with the aero wheels, and the thing flies. Comfortable on long rides (75 mile rides so far as longest). I have set numerous PRs. The aeroness does seem to help on the flat segments, and doesn't hold me back on climbs.

The Transonic IS fast enough!


----------



## JaeP

I finally joined the 21st century and bought this carbon fiber bike (58cm). I cheaped out and got the 2.5 instead of the 2.3. Overall I am happy with the bike. Some rants include the tektro direct mount brakes. Some of the linkages on the brakes themselves were stiff and I couldn't center the brakes correctly. I'm old and my eyesight is poor. The adjustment screw is a Torx #10 not an Allen wrench. Once I took off the brakes and loosened up the linkages it was a pain to re-install the brakes. Finally, I thought I could use some of my old wheelset (19mm & 20mm) but the direct mount brakes are actually set up better for the new wider type rims (23mm & 25mm). 

Other than those small rants I love this bike.


----------



## avantcorevb

I really don't like the Transonic. I feel like it's one of the lower end attempts at the aero trend right now. The Oval components don't help. You spend all that money and then need to upgrade the parts right away. Tests done on the Transonic vs SST vs Altamira found over a 40k, the Transonic was fastest, then Altamira, THEN SST. Transonic feels ugly when you hit the climbs, just grab an Altamira, build your dream and call it a day.


----------



## Jwiffle

avantcorevb said:


> I really don't like the Transonic. I feel like it's one of the lower end attempts at the aero trend right now. The Oval components don't help. You spend all that money and then need to upgrade the parts right away. Tests done on the Transonic vs SST vs Altamira found over a 40k, the Transonic was fastest, then Altamira, THEN SST. Transonic feels ugly when you hit the climbs, just grab an Altamira, build your dream and call it a day.


With a full Dura Ace setup, I have had nothing to upgrade. The oval wheels are more aero than box section rims, so they're aero enough for me (No experience with other aero wheels, tbh)
The ride certainly doesn't feel low end to me. Certainly as high end as the Giant TCR advanced it replaced. And your statement that it's faster than Fuji's other offerings means they meet their goal with the bike. I do honestly wonder why they have kept the SST, though.


----------



## Mengtian

avantcorevb said:


> I really don't like the Transonic. I feel like it's one of the lower end attempts at the aero trend right now. The Oval components don't help. You spend all that money and then need to upgrade the parts right away. Tests done on the Transonic vs SST vs Altamira found over a 40k, the Transonic was fastest, then Altamira, THEN SST. Transonic feels ugly when you hit the climbs, just grab an Altamira, build your dream and call it a day.


It may be lower end as far as price...but at the price point they have them set at I think they are a good deal. For me it matters that the bike fits me and I enjoyr riding it for a good price. I am not sure what I would need to upgrade to make the bike noticably better. I have the 2.3 so it is mostly Ultegra. The diff between the 105 cassette and Ultegra is not worth mentioning (not my opinion but the opinion of many folks). Seat can be improved, but then again, many folks I know change out the stock saddle anyway. I have actually gotten use to mine and I do 70-100 mile rides on the weekends.

So far the wheels are fine. I thought about changing them but many folks have said I would not notice a real difference.

So, what parts should I be upgrading?


----------



## avantcorevb

Crankset, rims (they do make a huge difference, even if you get some other alloy clinchers, there are much better options than the 527s), then you can upgrade stem and bars to carbon to help absorb shock. Also, the tires. If you're going to stay with Vittoria, I would go with the Rubinos at least and a 25mm tire will give you better comfort and a better contact patch with surprisingly less rolling resistance compared to 23s.


----------



## Mengtian

avantcorevb said:


> Crankset, rims (they do make a huge difference, even if you get some other alloy clinchers, there are much better options than the 527s), then you can upgrade stem and bars to carbon to help absorb shock. Also, the tires. If you're going to stay with Vittoria, I would go with the Rubinos at least and a 25mm tire will give you better comfort and a better contact patch with surprisingly less rolling resistance compared to 23s.


Thanks for the advice...but those are all "desires or wants". Not needs. I am looking at the November wheelsets for two reasons: good reviews and 2: I might want to have the ability to easily change out wheelsets that have a different tire and cassette on them depending on what ride I want. But that is really a want.

I am going to 25 mm tires when the Vittoria's wear out. I do about 260 to 300 miles a week so I will definitly be in the market for new tires. I would have been in the market for new tires anyway even if the bike came with something other than Vittoria 23mm.

I am getting another bike soon. I might just get the frame and build it myself or have the bike shop build it. Or buy something with all the bells and whistles. I bought the Fuji becuase it fit my needs and wallet.

Not one bike is for everyone.


----------



## JaeP

My bike is stock. Besides the stiff links on the tektro direct mount brakes (I have a 58cm Transonic 2.5) I see no reason to change out anything in the near future. The bike rides fine as is but I do prefer 180mm cranks instead of the stock 175mm. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rashadabd

I thought you guys might be interested in knowing that a Transonic was ridden to the King of the Mountains jersey in this year's Vuelta. Definitely not something most people expect from an aero road bike. 

https://instagram.com/p/7kwsCIxBzK/


----------



## Jwiffle

Rashadabd said:


> I thought you guys might be interested in knowing that a Transonic was ridden to the King of the Mountains jersey in this year's Vuelta. Definitely not something most people expect from an aero road bike.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7kwsCIxBzK/


The guy isn't even a climber, just got in the right breaks. Still, the bike climbs well, anyway.

I think they should change the kom competition. With the gps trackers already on the bikes, they could track who actually climbs each mountain fastest, rather than just giving the points to first one in the break each day. Would see who the real climber is that deserves the jersey.


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> The guy isn't even a climber, just got in the right breaks. Still, the bike climbs well, anyway.
> 
> I think they should change the kom competition. With the gps trackers already on the bikes, they could track who actually climbs each mountain fastest, rather than just giving the points to first one in the break each day. Would see who the real climber is that deserves the jersey.


Omar Fraile is actually a pretty serious climber. This isn't his first KOM jersey, he also won the climber's jersey at the Tour of Basque Country: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omar_Fraile

I am guessing he would probably describe himself as a GC guy/ all arounder, but he climbs well enough to legitimately be in the classification if you ask me.


----------



## Rashadabd

Jwiffle said:


> The guy isn't even a climber, just got in the right breaks. Still, the bike climbs well, anyway.
> 
> I think they should change the kom competition. With the gps trackers already on the bikes, they could track who actually climbs each mountain fastest, rather than just giving the points to first one in the break each day. Would see who the real climber is that deserves the jersey.


Also it's racing, so it's not just about who covers a certain section of road the fastest, it's about who reaches certain points first. Just like fastest lap doesn't win you the race in NASCAR or F1, fastest climb doesn't give you the mountains jersey in cycling. You have to get out and compete for the points that are available for finishing the climbs first and take the risks that come with beating the peloton there to prevail. It's the same deal for the sprinters and it requires effort and planning, otherwise the KOM jersey would always go the the GC leader.


----------



## AlanE

Are you sure that he rode the Transonic on the mountain stages? I think he probably rode an Altamira or the new SL, but the team gave him a polka-dot Transonic for the last flat stage.


----------



## Rashadabd

AlanE said:


> Are you sure that he rode the Transonic on the mountain stages? I think he probably rode an Altamira or the new SL, but the team gave him a polka-dot Transonic for the latter flat stages while he still had the KOM.


He rode the bike the entire race. You can watch the stages or highlights on YouTube if you like. This latest generation of aero bikes can really be raced all year. That's where they are taking things. Degenkolb actually won classics on his Propel and Kristoff races his Aeroroad all season and won almost everything he was in the mix for. They simply aren't one dimensional bikes any longer.


----------



## AlanE

Rashadabd said:


> He rode the bike the entire race. You can watch the stages or highlights on YouTube if you like. This latest generation of aero bikes can really be raced all year. That's where they are taking things. Degenkolb actually won classics on his Propel and Kristoff races his Aeroroad all season and won almost everything he was in the mix for. They simply aren't one dimensional bikes any longer.


I'm happy to hear that. I have the Transonic 2.3, and i love it. But I read some reviews that said it didn't climb very well, and I let that get into my head. Now i will try to convince myself that it's a great bike for climbing and stop making excuses.


----------



## Rashadabd

AlanE said:


> I'm happy to hear that. I have the Transonic 2.3, and i love it. But I read some reviews that said it didn't climb very well, and I let that get into my head. Now i will try to convince myself that it's a great bike for climbing and stop making excuses.


Lol, I tested a 2.7 awhile back and I liked it. I didn't get to do any heavy climbing that day but it performed fine on the rolling hills I was on. I can't say I felt like it was in any way inferior to the Giant Propel Advanced I tested around the same time. I guess some folks don't like the look much though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Lol, I tested a 2.7 awhile back and I liked it. I didn't get to do any heavy climbing that day but it performed fine on the rolling hills I was on. I can't say I felt like it was in any way inferior to the Giant Propel Advanced I tested around the same time. I guess some folks don't like the look much though.


Omar Fraile and his Transonic doing their thing:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GaBLYWgXFao

There's alot of talk about Nibali's illegal pull and ejection in this clip, but Fraile took control of the Mountains Classification (which he never really relinquished) and won the Combativity Award on this stage. He has since moved on to MTN Qhubeka/Dimension Data where he will likely be riding a Cervelo alongside Cavendish and others.


----------



## Squint

I just ordered mine, a 2015 Transonic 2.1. This is my first carbon road bike since my 1996 Trek 5200, first 11-spd drivetrain, first bike with a non-SRM computer and powermeter, first Fuji, and first with electronic shifting.

I wasn't planning on getting a new bike this soon (have until spring to get something roadworthy) but I saw the colors of the 2016 models and the 2015s were on sale...

I usually go many years between bike purchases so it's always interesting when I do get something new.


----------



## Rashadabd

Squint said:


> I just ordered mine, a 2015 Transonic 2.1. This is my first carbon road bike since my 1996 Trek 5200, first 11-spd drivetrain, first bike with a non-SRM computer and powermeter, first Fuji, and first with electronic shifting.
> 
> I wasn't planning on getting a new bike this soon (have until spring to get something roadworthy) but I saw the colors of the 2016 models and the 2015s were on sale...
> 
> I usually go many years between bike purchases so it's always interesting when I do get something new.


Congratulations man.


----------



## Squint

It's bicycle manufacturers who really should be congratulated.

When I first started riding, I was really into equipment and spent the majority of my discretionary income on gear (the timing was bad because I was a college student at the time). Later, my focus was on training which generally yields more performance benefits than equipment. My equipment purchases became less and less frequent. Scandium, vibration dampening, ceramic bearings, stiffness, carbon fiber...I never bought into those. Then Di2 came along and while I didn't rush out and buy it, I knew it would be on my next bike. The relatively recent aero trend in road bikes is what got me though since I was finally convinced that my round-tubed Ti bike put me at a disadvantage. That also means a new aero road helmet and aero clothing.


----------



## Rashadabd

Squint said:


> It's bicycle manufacturers who really should be congratulated.
> 
> When I first started riding, I was really into equipment and spent the majority of my discretionary income on gear (the timing was bad because I was a college student at the time). Later, my focus was on training which generally yields more performance benefits than equipment. My equipment purchases became less and less frequent. Scandium, vibration dampening, ceramic bearings, stiffness, carbon fiber...I never bought into those. Then Di2 came along and while I didn't rush out and buy it, I knew it would be on my next bike. The relatively recent aero trend in road bikes is what got me though since I was finally convinced that my round-tubed Ti bike put me at a disadvantage. That also means a new aero road helmet and aero clothing.


I hear ya, but it's always nice to get a new bike in my book, regardless of how long you have to wait for technology that moves you, lol.


----------



## djksmith

Just ordered the 2015 1.3 on Tuesday and picked it up yesterday. Kept everything the same and will also try to remove those wheel decals (good idea)... Bike looks and feels very fast but will definitely test it out tonight. If you were on the Performance Bike website and saw that last size 58 disappear, that was all me, LOL...


----------



## Squint

I picked mine up yesterday. It came with a small scratch on the top of the seat tube close to where the seatpost inserts. It also came with 175 mm cranks on a size M frame. I was going to replace the BB and crank anyway with a powermeter (already purchased).

Anyway, the important thing is: has anyone filed the wheel retention tabs off the fork?


----------



## Rashadabd

More Omar Fraile and Fuji Transonic highlights. You will see him riding away from other climbers in some of these clips:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbbOAqiVccE


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's an interesting test /comparison between the Transonic and some other aero road bikes on the market, including the Cervelo S5, which is considered by many to be the most aero bike out there right now. Velonews seems to be focusing on aerodynamics and torsional stiffness in this test. When you combine this test with reviews by the likes of bikeradar, etc., it's pretty easy to see why the Transonic is considered to be a really great value.

Reviewed: Time Skylon aero road bike - VeloNews.com (click through the photos)

Here's some reviews (there are others out there, including a number for the 2.X series of Transonic bikes):

Fuji Transonic 1.3 review | Cyclingnews.com

First ride: Fuji Transonic 1.3 aero road bike | road.cc

Fuji Transonic 1.1 Di2 review - BikeRadar USA


----------



## Rashadabd

The Transonic received a fairly middle of the road review from Velonews:

Reviewed: Fuji Transonic 1.3 aero road bike - VeloNews.com


----------



## JaeP

JaeP said:


> My bike is stock. Besides the stiff links on the tektro direct mount brakes (I have a 58cm Transonic 2.5) I see no reason to change out anything in the near future. The bike rides fine as is but I do prefer 180mm cranks instead of the stock 175mm. Any recommendations?


Man, I am now getting the dreaded click-clicking from the bottom bracket.


----------



## Lelandjt

Squint said:


> Anyway, the important thing is: has anyone filed the wheel retention tabs off the fork?


Of course!


----------



## Lelandjt

AlanE said:


> I'm happy to hear that. I have the Transonic 2.3, and i love it. But I read some reviews that said it didn't climb very well, and I let that get into my head. Now i will try to convince myself that it's a great bike for climbing and stop making excuses.


Did those "bad climbing" comments focus on the bike and wheel weight? Most of the builds come with kinda heavy wheels and the 2-series frames carry some extra carbon too. Remove a pound from the wheels and 2 more from the rest of the bike and it becomes a pretty good climber. While I coulda saved another 1.5 pounds with non-aero wheels and the Fuji SL frame and fork I decided 14.6lb was light enough and I wanted the aero qualities. This frame is laterally stiffer than any I've owned before (and the bike's 1.5lb lighter) so it's an excellent climber in my opinion.


----------

